# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TK-K2AT

## gerda

. Kenwood TK - K 2 AT    ,      .     MONI        .       .      .  .

----------


## WT2J

.
 ,     http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Communicat...tables/TH-K2AT   .
TK-K2AT
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/kenwood/file9285/
TK-K4AT
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/kenwood/file9279/
.

----------

?

----------


## gerda

-    ,  .    45 --- 450   .     .     3 .      .      .

----------


## XENOMORPH

> ...


     ?  ?

----------


## Serg

?  FUNC+9     ,   ...

----------

